# Valentine's Day Confection



## Flare (Feb 7, 2019)

Who did you decide to give your Confection to?

I was deciding between Chrissy, Stitches, and Ketchup but in the end I decided to give it to Stitches.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 7, 2019)

I gave it to Filbert! I love Filbert


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2019)

I have mine to Julian! Though it was a tough pick between him, Chrissy, Diana, Beau and Rosie, I love all my campers so much;; <3


----------



## Goldenlover23 (Feb 7, 2019)

*Special Friend*

I gave mine to Rosie since she's always been my favorite. In Game Cube I once got a Valentines Present from Bob. It was so sweet


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 7, 2019)

Take one guess 

Lol but for real I loved this event because of how adorable it was. <3


----------



## Dracule (Feb 7, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Take one guess
> 
> Lol but for real I loved this event because of how adorable it was. <3



I?ve loved this event too so far! The items are adorable. C:

I decided to give my confection to Fauna, since she?s one of my favorites. I kind of wish I saw which color you?d get in return from the list though, because I wanted the yellow one. :T


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Feb 7, 2019)

I gave mine to Punchy!  It was the cutest thing ever, I was squealing the whole time <3



Spoiler


----------



## auroral (Feb 9, 2019)

Without a second thought, I gave mine to Octavian! I was... almost crying it was so cute jfkldajkd I love my lil octo so much.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 9, 2019)

Alice. Aussie koala love. ;D


----------



## Static_Luver (Feb 18, 2019)

I gave mine to Static


----------



## mogyay (Feb 19, 2019)

vesta! my number one, my soulmate, my life


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 19, 2019)

I gave Kiki mine, since she was my first favourite animal since the Gamecube. I was hard split between a few others though. I kind of hope they have something like this in the next Animal Crossing installment.


----------

